# Relevant Quote....



## Everymanalion (Feb 15, 2013)

A Christian is not religious just because he is a Christian. A Hindu is not religious just because he has become part of an organized doctrine. A Jaina is not religious because he has chosen a certain party line. An authentic non believer is an individual. He is alone, and in his aloneness there is great beauty, great splendor. I teach you that aloneness. I teach you the beauty, and the grandeur, and the fragrance of aloneness. In your aloneness you will reach to the heights of Everest. In your aloneness you will be able to touch the farthest star. In your aloneness you will blossom to your total potential. Never become a believer, never become a follower, never become a part of any organization. Remain authentically true to yourself. Don’t betray yourself.

Be happy when your child disobeys you. Be thankful that now he has started moving towards becoming an individual. It is only by disobeying, rebelling, that a child attains authentic individuality. If parents are wise they will be happy. Remember that individuality is not personality. When you drop personality, you discover your individuality, and only the individual can become enlightened. The false cannot become the ultimate realization of truth. Only the true can meet with the true, only the same can meet the same. Your individuality is existential; hence when your individuality blossoms you become one with the whole.

To be an individual is the hardest thing in the world, because nobody likes you to be an individual. Everybody wants to kill your individuality and to make a sheep out of you. Nobody wants you to be on your own. The individual has totally different interests from the society, because the society has no soul. The society is soulless. Beware, before you have lost your whole opportunity. Don’t be a slave. Follow society to the point you feel is needed, but always remain master of your own destiny.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 15, 2013)

okay... The idea of Jesus was to love eachother and to help us realize that we do not need to sin or deceive to prosper in our earthly life. It is modern society and the media who fucked Jesus in the ass (and from the looks of it, you as well)... not to mention his own disciple, judas. Shits fucked, no matter what, just sayin ;]


----------



## Everymanalion (Feb 15, 2013)

shwillyhaaa said:


> okay... The idea of Jesus was to love eachother and to help us realize that we do not need to sin or deceive to prosper in our earthly life. It is modern society and the media who fucked Jesus in the ass (and from the looks of it, you as well)... not to mention his own disciple, judas. Shits fucked, no matter what, just sayin ;]


What are you talking about? The quote was about rebellion and being an individual, the only reason religion was mentioned was because it is a tool used to deindividualize us.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 15, 2013)

i saw "fuck the bible" and a reference to blaming Jesus... the rest is common sense about being yourself blah blah blah... just caught the drift you were saying Jesus was the one saying dont be yourself... Jesus was a rebel. He fucked up the inside of a church once... they killed him because he WAS individual. Jesus was the best revolutionary this world has ever seen. sorry you didnt read the bible. its a pretty brutal book. Do some research before talking religion...


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 15, 2013)

oh... you didnt write this. my bad whatever. the person who did was kinda narrow minded, sorry


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 11, 2013)

shwillyhaaa said:


> i saw "fuck the bible" and a reference to blaming Jesus...


*facepalm*
lol
jesus, nor the christian bible, was even mentioned, at all.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 12, 2013)

shwillyhaaa said:


> okay... The idea of Jesus was to love eachother and to help us realize that we do not need to sin or deceive to prosper in our earthly life. It is modern society and the media who fucked Jesus in the ass (and from the looks of it, you as well)... not to mention his own disciple, judas. Shits fucked, no matter what, just sayin ;]





shwillyhaaa said:


> oh... you didnt write this. my bad whatever. the person who did was kinda narrow minded, sorry





shwillyhaaa said:


> i saw "fuck the bible" and a reference to blaming Jesus... the rest is common sense about being yourself blah blah blah... just caught the drift you were saying Jesus was the one saying dont be yourself... Jesus was a rebel. He fucked up the inside of a church once... they killed him because he WAS individual. Jesus was the best revolutionary this world has ever seen. sorry you didnt read the bible. its a pretty brutal book. Do some research before talking religion...


 really?


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 12, 2013)

daveycrockett said:


> really?


weed is better than meth.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 12, 2013)

shwillyhaaa said:


> oh... you didnt write this. my bad whatever. the person who did was kinda narrow minded, sorry


 you do realize that is his signature not the quote he was trying to express.


----------



## Everymanalion (Mar 12, 2013)

Plus, my sig is just lyrics anyways, I am not talking about her specific but people do not understand when an atheist supports or speaks of Satan, he is not talking about the actual figure(Which would totally contradict being an atheist, believing in one "ruler" but not the other of Christianity, one of course above and the other below) but Satan as an idea, the total and complete metaphorical antithesis of Jesus/God. In my own opinion, it is the best way to show disapproval/disrespect and the inherent hatred I have towards all organized religion by, not just saying I do not believe, but putting it in a way they could understand I.E. support of the opposition of Christ as an idea. But again, its all metaphorical. There is no Satan, no God, no CONCRETE proof the Jesus Christ of the bible ever existed(All of the historians who wrote about Jesus were proven false or born years and years after Jesus died so no credible accounts exist, just stories passed down) and though how ignorant or doomed some people may think my anti-Christian crusade(Pun intended) is, I still hold fast to the only hatred I have ever felt for anything, harbor and nurture it like a newborn and hope one day the rest of the world will come to their senses about how terrible ALL organized religions have been to our lives over the past 2000 years. Not just Christianity but Judaism and Islam as well.

Sorry for the rant! Ha.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 12, 2013)

Everymanalion said:


> Plus, my sig is just lyrics anyways, I am not talking about her specific but people do not understand when an atheist supports or speaks of Satan, he is not talking about the actual figure(Which would totally contradict being an atheist, believing in one "ruler" but not the other of Christianity, one of course above and the other below) but Satan as an idea, the total and complete metaphorical antithesis of Jesus/God. In my own opinion, it is the best way to show disapproval/disrespect and the inherent hatred I have towards all organized religion by, not just saying I do not believe, but putting it in a way they could understand I.E. support of the opposition of Christ as an idea. But again, its all metaphorical. There is no Satan, no God, no CONCRETE proof the Jesus Christ of the bible ever existed(All of the historians who wrote about Jesus were proven false or born years and years after Jesus died so no credible accounts exist, just stories passed down) and though how ignorant or doomed some people may think my anti-Christian crusade(Pun intended) is, I still hold fast to the only hatred I have ever felt for anything, harbor and nurture it like a newborn and hope one day the rest of the world will come to their senses about how terrible ALL organized religions have been to our lives over the past 2000 years. Not just Christianity but Judaism and Islam as well.
> 
> Sorry for the rant! Ha.


 dude i have a strawberry the size of my fist!


----------



## Everymanalion (Mar 12, 2013)

daveycrockett said:


> dude i have a strawberry the size of my fist!


 
Did Jesus bequeath this massive strawberry to you?


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 12, 2013)

actually i got a gift card to the grocery store the other day from the church so ,, yes, jesus loves me.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 12, 2013)

Everymanalion said:


> Did Jesus bequeath this massive strawberry to you?


Almost cracked a joke about mexicans named jesus that sell strawberries.
I'm hanging with one right now, lol he laughed.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Mar 17, 2013)

didnt realize it was his signiture everything blends in woo jesus!


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wh

cXr - at?


----------

